# Anybody going to the Charlotte gun show in Oct.?



## zimman20 (Sep 4, 2007)

http://cegunshows.com/

Oct. 20-21. Anybody going? Is it worth the time and trouble? Thanks for any input.


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*Charlotte*

It has been "hit and miss" The past one was a complete 'dud' for me.
I'm very specific about my needs/wants. Plenty of black gun; which I know nothing about. I live close enough that its not that big of a deal to drop in.


----------



## FallGuy (Mar 7, 2007)

Last time I went which has been a while I got a Mossberg 500 NIB for $220.00. I agree it is hit or miss. It is fun to look around though if you got time to kill.


----------



## not_possible (Sep 21, 2007)

I live about an hour away so I may go if I don't have anything else going on sunday afternoon.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2007)

Go! You will enjoy it. I go to the ones in my area every chance I get.


----------

